# Elektronikas pamati >  Istabas antena TV iebūvētajam dekoderim

## Arnolds22

Sveiki. Ir tā, ka lattelecom atslēdza interneta tv jau julija beigas un tagad par to grib $. Tika iepirks Samsung PC monitors ar dekoderi, kas studentam ir ideāls variants, jo viena kaste ir gan monitors, gan tv ar iebūvētu dekoderi. Pašā sākumā mētājas parasts, kaut kāds vads, rādīja, bet ne tik labi kā gribētos, pēc tam tika internetā atrasts DIY DTV antenas modelis, tā kā nebija visa nepieciešamā, tad metāla stieple tika veidotas no pīta vada aplodējot galus. 

Rezultātā, tv uztver labāk, bet vēl mazliet keras, raustas signāls. Jautājums par, to, ko labāk darīt šādā situācijā, pašlaik antena ir pie monitora sānā. Atrodos Rīgā, daudzdzīvokļu mājā, 2.stāvā.
Pašreizējais meistarojums:
http://fotohost.lv/images/gb8nmhi5n0b3pcwhffp.jpg

Vai šāds variants būs labāks ? Vai tomēr kāds var ieteikt kompaktu pārbaudītu antenas modeli(skici pašgatavotai antenai)
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AN ... windex.htm
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AN ... windex.htm
Negribētos atstāt ap 9ls par to, kas nepalīdzētu.

Paldies!

----------


## Didzis

To Argusa puļķi vari nepirkt. Tas darbosis daudz sliktāk par Tavu paštaisīto. Faktiski Tu esi sameistarojis poļu traukužāvētāja ūsas. Tad jau labāk Ladgalītē par piečuku nopērc visu poļu traukurežģi. Ja ko taisies būvēt, tad iesaku Harčenko zig zag (ieraksti krievu burtiem iekš rambler)antenu. Rietumu internetā tā figurē kā rombiskā antena. Lai gan brīnumi nenotiks un antena jāliek uz mājas jumta. Tikaitad būs stabila bilde.

----------


## Delfins

zinu ka izklausīsies stulbi, bet argusā nopirku yagi pa 11Ls lielo antenu, nometu uz balkona (vienalga kādā virzienā, uz statīva vai uz grīdas) un tāpat rāda  :: . Uz jumta likt nav nepieciešams, var būt vienkārši paveicas, ka signāls stiprs.




> Atrodos Rīgā, daudzdzīvokļu mājā, 2.stāvā.


 Rīga ir liela. Centrā ar vienīgo logu tikai iekšpagalmā 2st. ir pavisam kas cits, kas ir rajončikos.

----------


## Arnolds22

man ir nepieciešama kompakta antena, neder vesals trauku žāvētāja režģis  ::

----------


## Delfins

fizikas likumus neviens nav atcēlis.

----------


## Arnolds22

To neviens neapšauba. Diģitālā TV, strādā decimetru viļņos, kas ir no 300- kādiem 3000Mhz un vilna garums sanāk no 100 līdz 10cm. Reāli antenai nebija jābūt pusei no vilņa garuma ? Ja tā, tad iespējams uztaisot precīzāku un kvcalitatīvāka materiāla būtu labāk, jo pašlaik ir puslīdz okey, vēl mazliet trūkst  :: 

Otra lieta ir par koiksālā jeb antenas vada ekrāna lodēšanu, man viņš neņem pretī alvu. Kā tur ir ar to lodēšanu ?

Paldies!

----------


## Delfins

Koaksiāļiem speciāli ir konektori, lai ar šito nejāties. Plus normāla koaksiāliem ir ne tikai folija ekrāns bet arī normāls "lodējamais vads" paralēli. Paņem jebkuru pastu.

Spriežot pēc izpildījuma bildē tev būs labs risinājums - no kartona izgriezt precīzu figūru un pielīmēt tās ūsas, lai viss ir simetriski un smuki piefiksēts, nevis gaisā karājās.

----------


## Arnolds22

Skaidrs, vēl jautājums ir par to, vai pašreizējās "antenas" uztveramība uzlabotos, ja es aplodētu tos pitos vadus ? 

Savas antenas projektu ņēmu no ši caļa.
http://cosinekitty.com/hdtv/

----------


## Arnolds22

Vadus neaplodēju, bet to antenas vadu nomainiju pret varastu pito vara vadu un kā man te ieteica, sakārtoju zarus pie cieta kartona.

 Rezultāta neviena TV aizraustījuma vai kādu citu problēmu + vizuāli pievilcīgāk tagad  :: 

Paldies visiem, kas iesaitījās diskusijā!

Bildes gala iznākumam:
http://fotohost.lv/images/9vimdlx98b99jcbgt2da.jpg

----------


## Delfins

Nu tagad jau ir dāāudz simetriskāk  :: 
Ar lineālu nemāki rīkoties? taču elementāri izrēķināt 7 grādus un ar zīmuli precīzi  savilkt (pēc tā linka)

----------


## Arnolds22

ar tiem grādiem jau nebūtu problēmu, bet pie skrūvēm ir aplīmēts, tāpēc, neko tur glaunāk nevar, galvenais, ka super rāda un neaizņem dārgo telpas vietu, kuras tā ir maz  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Izmantoju istabas antenu, kas kādreiz nāca kopā ar TV - teleskopiskā ar 2 ūsām. Jelgavā ķer bez problēmām. Ir jāpiepūlas, lai to antenu pageiztu tā, ka nerāda.

----------


## sasasa

Ta nu sanāca ka esmu lattelekom virszemes tv lietotājs. Īsti nevaru saprast tos Signāla stiprumus un Signāla kvalitātes rādījumus. Rīgā , Zasulaukā (logs no torņa uz pretējo pusi) signāla stiprumu ar istabas antenu (vecu un bez pastiprinātāja) rāda 100%, kvalitati 90%. Man jau liekas ka teicami rādītaji, bet TV bildi ik pa brīdim vietām parklāj kubiciņi. Dažiem kanāliem Stipr. 80%, Kvalit. 70% - reāli nav iespējams skatīties. Vai tad Kvalitātei jābūt pilniem 100% lai neraustītos bilde?
Pie viena tāds jautājums - kādu verķi no Elfa vai Argusā nopērkamajiem, 300-75 ohm salāgošanai jāliek ja būvē antenu līdzīgu šai

----------


## tvdx

nu tāds simple way ( nebūs gluži 300:75 ) bet gan kādi 200:75 (kas zin labāk, labojiet) :
nogriezt koaxiāli apmēram 0.9*pusviļņa garums kuru nesēju nu izvēlies
notīri abus galus nogrieztajam koaxiālim un atlikušajam kabelim kas ies uz to tv.
visus 3 ekrānus salodē(ja ir alumīnija ekrāns izsaku līdzjūtību, būs jānopūlas), tālāk savieno centrālo dzīslu kabelim kas ies uz tv ar 1 gala centrālo dzīslu nogrieztajam gabalam un to pievieno vienai no 2 dzīslām savam 300 ohm kabelim
otrai dzīslai pievieno otru nogriezā kabeļa centrālo dzīslu....
vajadzētu būt labāk kā bāzt pa taisno.... un nav jābrauc un jāpērk... p.s. kurā uni- studē? ja jums ir kāda attiecīga nodaļa var aiziet pajautāt piem. elektrodinamikas vai kādu tur laboru vadītājam vai vnk. lektoram

----------


## sasasa

> nu tāds simple way .......


 Vai tas simple Way nebūs ar pārāk šauru joslu?

----------


## tvdx

protams, jautajums kurus kanālus ir vēlme uztvert. Pēc wikipedjas kādi 8MHz plata josla tikai vajag bez aparatūras tāpat tik precīzu nevar auztaisīt....
piemēram uz 530 Mhz kas iet tie bezmaksas kanāli man liekas, ka būtu tākā mierīgi ar cilpu saķerami

----------


## Didzis

Sasasa, Tu jau esi atkārtojis poļu "traukurežģa" antenu. Tur gan dipoli jasavino ar krustenisku 300 omu simetrisko līniju. Kā salāgojošo un simetrizējošo elementu vajag izmantot veikalos nopērkamo platīti. Ta būs gana platjoslīga un maksā arī laikam kādu latu. Ja Tev vajag es Tev varu uzdāvinat gatavus apstarotājus no poļu antenam, Es no tiem poļu sū** izmantoju reflektorus priekš radiomikrofonu antenam un paši dipoli palika pāri.

----------


## sasasa

> Sasasa, Tu jau esi atkārtojis poļu "traukurežģa" antenu. Tur gan dipoli jasavino ar krustenisku 300 omu simetrisko līniju. Kā salāgojošo un simetrizējošo elementu vajag izmantot veikalos nopērkamo platīti. Ta būs gana platjoslīga un maksā arī laikam kādu latu. Ja Tev vajag es Tev varu uzdāvinat gatavus apstarotājus no poļu antenam, Es no tiem poļu sū** izmantoju reflektorus priekš radiomikrofonu antenam un paši dipoli palika pāri.


 Es vēl to neesmu taisījis - tikai noskatījos no šī topika autora. Ar to platīti laikam ka sapratu k ādu vajag, tikai bēda ka Argusa lapā pie tām kas bez pastiprinataja uzrādās, ka nav pieejamas. Citos veikalos pagaidam neizdevās atrast. Varbūt ka meklēju ne tur kur vajag? 
Paldies par piedāvajumu atdāvināt, bet skatos ka tu pa Lielvārdi dzīvojies, tad nu laikam man pašam būs vienkāršāk izlocīt no resnas kapara drāts.

----------


## tvdx

ā, starpcitu, ko es (zasulauks arī uz otru pusi logs) novēroju - pirktā Thomson istabas antena rādīja sūdīgāk par parastu cilpas dipolu tad kad raidīja MPEG-2  ::  man šķiet, ka tākā šaurāka josla rīgā ir labāk....tās frekvences tak zināmas

----------


## next

No Spindlergraamatas.

----------


## Didzis

Ar istabas antenu Tu nekad nedbūsi stbilu bildi. Ja vēl no loga torni neredz, tad sanāk ķert atstaroto signālu. Pietiek kimiņam uzlikt blķa jumtu, lai ar tādu uztvršanu būtu cauri. Vrdu sakot, normāli TV signlu vr uztvert tikai ar āra antenu. Nav tur ko kautkādasteorijas bīdīt par joslas platumu vai vēl nez ko. Priekš digitālās TV vajag antenu, kura darbojas visā decimetru diapazonā un antenai jāatrodas uz mājas jumta! Ja par to salāgošanas platīti, tad to var nopirkt jebkurā lauku tirgū, par Rīgu vispār nerunaju. Tak to sū** tirgo visusr.

----------


## sasasa

Par cik ideāla vieta man būtu piekarināt antenu pie griestiem, tad radās doma vai nevar tos "ragus" sakārtot nevis vertikāli, bet gan horizontāli vienu aiz otra/ 
Līdz ar to būšu pateicīgs ja kāds man ko ieteiks"
1. Ja var tad ar kādiem attālumiem? Varbūt kaut kur interneta plasumos ir kādas skices vai raksti par šādu izkartojumu?
2. Liekot horizontalā plaknē tos "ragus" jataisa vienādus vai samazinātus virziena uz TV torni (tipa ka tas ir Yagi antenai) ?

----------


## Didzis

Nu vot pasaki man, kapēc jāatklāj jauna amerika. Būtu labak mācību literatūru par antenām palasījis.  Tos ragus sauc par X elementiem un tadus taisa, lai palielinātu antenas uztveršanas joslas platumu. Vai Tev šitā antena kautko neatgādina?
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo....K/hwindex.htm

----------


## sasasa

Līdzīgi arī es biju iedomājies. Bet tikai vai tai antenai tie elementi nav pasīvie - tipa ka Yagi direktori. Es biji iedomajies tos ragus sakartot rinda un savienot krusteniski ar vadu ka "vertikālajam "trauku režģim".  Vienīgi ka esmu ierobežots telpā un antenas kopējais garums jadabū ap 80 - 90 cm. Tik vot tagad domāju cik nopietni visu to štelli taisīt bez lielā aizmugurējā reflektora, tā vieta pieliekot tikai vēl vienu "ragu" pāri?

----------


## Didzis

Bez zināšanām Tu tāpat neko neuztaisīsi, bet kad būs zināšanas, tad sapratīsi, ka nav nekādas vajadzības Yadi tipa antenai taisīt nez cik tur dudz aktīvus direktorus. Pilnīgi pietiek ar vienu dipolu, kurš uztver ar direktoriem, "safokusēto" un no reflektora atstaroto signālu. Tak nelauzi galvu, nopērc kaut tai pašā Argusā šitādu antenu un būs tieši tas, ko vēlies
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...AX/hwindex.htm

----------


## sasasa

> Tak nelauzi galvu, nopērc kaut tai pašā Argusā šitādu antenu un būs tieši tas, ko vēlies
> http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...AX/hwindex.htm


 Es jau labprāt bet Argus saka ka - "Pagaidām noliktavā nav. "    :: 
.. pie kam nav jau arī 100% parliecība ka tā antena dos vēlamo rezultātu + paķimerēties pašam arī savs gandarījums  ::

----------


## tvdx

tici man, ķimerēties patīkami, bet nu atzīstu, ka bez aparatūras tik augstām frekvencēm praktiski nav reāli iegūt tādu iznākumu kā tā antena tanī linkā un aparatūra maxā daudz vairāk  ::

----------


## tbzg

Man puskilometru no torņa ar istabas antenu reizēm ir kubiki  ::

----------


## Didzis

Savukārt es, 45km no torņa, nezinu, kas ir kubiki uz bildes, jo kārtīga antena uz mājas jumta. Ar istabas antenām nav aršana.

----------


## Long

Ja signāla stiprums rāda 100%, kvalitati 90% un ir klucīši, tad iespējams jāpamaina CONAX modulis. Ir bijusi pieredze ar tādu problēmu Philips TV. Rezultātā Lattelekom piedāvātais Smit modulis bija labākais.
Rīgā ar istabas antenu vajadzētu pietikt, ja tā ir novietota pie loga. Protams, ka jumta antena ir labāka.

----------


## sasasa

> Ja signāla stiprums rāda 100%, kvalitati 90% un ir klucīši, tad iespējams jāpamaina CONAX modulis.......


 Ar tiem stipruma un kvalitātes rādītajiem šobrīd esmu pavisam apjucis. Šodien Latvijas pirmajiem kanāliem stiprums tikai 50%, kvalit,-40%  a bet bilde bez neviena kluča - vienkārši ideāla. Nu kā tas var būt ja aizvakar pie 100/90 raustījās tā ka neiespējami skatīties?

----------


## Didzis

Tak Tev tas uztvērējs rāda parametrus savos papagaiļos. Ja Tev rādītu BERu  līmeni, tad varētu teikts, kā tas var būt. Gan jau ir kāds lokāls traucejumu avots, ķipa dzirksteļojoš čaiņika stepselis un tas rada traucejumus, kurus Tev vienkārsi uztverēja indikātori neuzrāda. Piemēram  Sekteka neuzrāda Triatel traucējumus, bet bilde klučojas.

----------


## sasasa

Piekrītu to ka tas TV rāda līmeņus papagaiļos, diez ko viņs tur vispar skaita un nafig tad tāda skaitīšana vajadzīga, ja pēc tiem līmeņiem nav jegas neko skatīties. 

.. nu nav man nekāds vecs čaiņiks tur tuvumā...  ::   pat nevaru iedomaties no ka tādi gļuki  
i

----------


## Didzis

Kā Tev rāda 28 kanālu, kur iet bezmaksas kanāli? Varbūt teišām ar moduli ir problēmas Tavā TV.

----------


## sasasa

28to rāda labāk no visiem un tam tikai pa retam (salīdzinajumā ar citiem) uzmetas kluči.
Tās bildes ko ieliku - protams ka nav tā visu laiku, bet nu jebkura gadījumā raustās riktīgi.
! Vai ir kāds veids kā mājas apstākļos nomērīt signāla stiprumu un kvalitati, bez krutiem aparatiem? Citādi ir tā ka nav pat pēc ka vadīties kā grozīt antenu. TV rādītaji rāda tos 100% pat tad kad paņemu antenu rokās, nolieku guļus vai salieku dzelžus pa virsu  ::   Kad bija analoga TV, tad pēc bildes (sniega) varēja ko saprast, bet ta ar šito dtv, pēc bildes nu nekā.

----------


## Didzis

Tak izliec antenu kaut pie loga,pagriez precīzi uz TV tormi un visas problēmas pazudīs. Antenai ir iespējams tikai viens virziens- uz TV raidītāju. Visi citi virzieni ķers atstrotos signalus, tarucējumus un ir pilnīgi garām. Pats tak redzi, kā Tev rāda, kad antena ķer nezin ko.

----------


## Long

DVB-T normāli strādā arī ar atstaroto signālu, bet antena pie loga jāpieliek. Bezmaksas kanāli iet bez CONAX, attēlos parādītie 31. un TV5 kanāls ir kodēti. Tāpēc vēlreiz iesaku aizņemties no kāda SMIT moduli un pamēģināt.

----------


## sasasa

> Tak izliec antenu kaut pie loga,pagriez precīzi uz TV tormi un visas problēmas pazudīs.


 Nu nav man logs uz torņa pusi  ::  
...  iedomajos ka būtu ja bēniņos uzliktu to antenu? Tur tikai jums būtu priekšā nevis ķieģeļu sienas. Teorētiski vajadzētu būt labākam signālam.

----------


## tornislv

DVB-T gadījumā nav būtiski, lai būtu uz torņa pusi, kaimiņa jumts no skārda ar var derēt. Ka tik atstarotais signāls iekrīt aizsargintervālā.

----------


## Didzis

Ja mājas jumts nav no bleķa, tad var mēģināt antenu likt bēniņos. Par to, ka digitālā televīzija labi rāda arī no atstarotā signāla runā  tikai DVB-T reklāmās. Lattelekoms jau pat solija, ka televīziju varēs skatīties braucošā autiņā un vēl nez kādi labumi no  digitālās TV būs  ::  Reālā dzīve tur nekas stabili neiet, jo parasti atsrarotajam signālam līdzi nāk visādi traucējumi un bilde klučojas. Radiotehnikā brīnumi nenotiek! Antenai jāatrodas uz mājas jumta un jābūt pagrieztai uz televīzijas torni. Tad nekādu problēmu nebūs, a ķert atstarotos signālus un vēl ar istabas antenu, kurai nav izteikta virziendarbība, ir vienkārši čakarešanās.

----------


## tornislv

reālā dzīvē, Didzi, ar pareizu antenu un jutīgu uztvērēju esmu no Rīgas līdz Valmierai braucis un tikai Murjāņu gravās TV neredzējis...

----------


## guguce

Un ja abi raidītāji uz viena kanāla piem. Cesvaine - Alūksne.

----------


## sasasa

Nu tā. Šodien uzbūvēju jau 3-šo antenu - nelielu istabas logperiodisko, bet rezultāts kāds bija tāds palika - Pirmie 4 kanali pa retam klučojas, bet pārējie joprojām draņķīgi. Radās klusa aizdoma ka teļļuks pats gļuko. Aizņēmos dekoderi , pieslēdzu, un.....   nu jau stundu skatos JEBKURU kanālu. Pa so laiku nav parādījies NEVIENS klucis uz ekrāna. Visas antenas izrādās ka darbojas bez problēmām un pat ar drāts galu neklučojas neviens kanāls. 
Rezumē. Viss jau ir jauki, bet fakts ka teļļuks gļuko sevišķi nesajūsmina. Pilnīgi pieļauju ka aizvedot to uz garantijas remontu, atpakaļ to saņemšu tiesi tādu pašu.  :: 
Var jau būt ka pie vainas ir arī Conax bloks, bet nav no kā paņemt paprovēt citu, tomēr par cik arī pirmie 4 bezmaksas kanāli arī reizi pa reizei raustās, tad laikam ka vaina ir uztvērējā. 
Gribētu dzirdēt Jūsu domas, un diagnozi, jo man pašam patiesībā ar TV remontu īpaši liela darīšana nav bijusi.
Ak jā, dekoders ko aizņēmos ir Jacobsons T5 ar Lattelekom karti. 
Televizors LG 32LV3550. Varbūt ka vēl kādam ir bijušas problēmas ar šo TV. Vai ir jega to remontet? Varbūt labāk atdot atpakaļ veikalā, jo nesen kā pirkts.

----------

